# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Natuurlijke geboorteregeling/NFP methode - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Geboorteregeling op natuurlijke wijze* 

De recente NFP-methode ook wel sympto-thermale methode voor natuurlijke geboorteregeling maakt gebruik van de veranderingen van de lichaamstemperatuur en het slijm van de baarmoederhals en vormt een betrouwbaar alternatief voor de klassieke contraceptiva zoals de pil en het condoom. 
Het vraagt wél om een zorgvuldige toepassing en kan daarom alleen aanbevolen worden aan gemotiveerde echtparen. 

De vroegere methoden voor natuurlijke geboorteregeling maakten slechts gebruik van één kenmerk van de cyclus, wat hun betrouwbaarheid twijfelachtig maakt. Zo ging de kalendermethode uit van de lengte van de cyclus. Vermits de cyclus bij de meeste vrouwen licht varieert, is deze methode echter te onbetrouwbaar.
De NPF-methode (NFP staat voor 'natural family planning' of 'natuurlijke gezinsplanning') is gebaseerd op het waarnemen door de vrouw van een aantal veranderingen die gedurende de cyclus plaats vinden om het begin en het einde van de vruchtbare periode af te bakenen. Drie signalen zijn van doorslaggevende betekenis. De veranderingen van: lichaamstemperatuur, (cervix)slijm of baarmoederhals. Vandaar de naam sympto-thermale methode. Een vrouw die deze signalen kan interpreteren, weet wanneer een zwangerschap mogelijk is en wanneer niet. 


*De menstruele cyclus* 
Voorwaarde voor een zwangerschap is dat eicel en zaadcel samenkomen. De eicel wordt slechts één keer in de cyclus door de eierstok vrijgegeven (eisprong). 
Een normale menstruele cyclus duurt 28 dagen. De lengte ervan kan aanzienlijk verschillen van vrouw tot vrouw en ook in de loop van het leven. 
De menstruele cyclus begint met de groei en rijping van een nieuwe eicel. Dit moment valt samen met de eerste dag van de menstruatie. De eicel komt tot rijping in een blaasje dat, samen met de rijpende eicel, de follikel genoemd wordt. Naarmate hij groeit, scheidt hij in toenemende mate oestrogenen af met aan het einde van de rijping een piek. De grote concentratie aan oestrogenen heeft een invloed op de baarmoederhals en op de slijmprop die zich daar bevindt. Normaal is dit slijm ondoorgankelijk voor zaadcellen. Onder invloed van de oestrogenen wordt het enkele dagen lang wel doorgankelijk. Het bevordert bovendien de overleving van de zaadcellen. In het zure milieu van de vagina houden ze het immers maar een paar uur uit, maar in het slijm van de baarmoederhals kan dit tot 72 uur oplopen. De effectief vruchtbare periode loopt daardoor op tot 4 à 5 dagen. 

Het moment waarop de follikel barst en de eicel vrijkomt, wordt de eisprong of ovulatie genoemd. Dit moment valt meestal ongeveer 12 à 16 dagen voor het einde van de cyclus. Schommelingen in de duurtijd van de cyclus zijn doorgaans het gevolg van afwijkingen tijdens de eerste fase, dus tijdens de rijping van de eicel. De tweede fase kent bij de meeste vrouwen een vrij gelijkmatige duurtijd, namelijk 2 weken. Een eicel overleeft slechts één dag. Ze is slechts gedurende de eerste 12 uur optimaal vruchtbaar. 

Om de kans op een zwangerschap zo goed mogelijk te kunnen bepalen, is het belangrijk dat men nauwkeurig weet wanneer de eisprong juist plaatsvindt. Bij een perfect regelmatige cyclus van 28 dagen zou de eisprong steeds op de 14° dag moeten vallen.
* Vermits de maandelijkse cyclus bij de meeste vrouwen niet perfect is, beschouwt men de periode tussen de 11° en de 16° dag van de cyclus als de meest vruchtbare, vermits de eicel gewoonlijk in deze periode vrijkomt.
* De periodes tussen de 8° tot de 10° en de 17° en 18° dag van de cyclus beschouwt men als minder vruchtbaar, maar tijdens deze periode blijft er toch nog steeds een aanzienlijke kans op zwangerschap.

De resten van de follikel ondergaan na de eisprong een verandering. Ze vormen zich om tot een geel lichaam (corpus luteum). Dit geel lichaam produceert progesteron. Dit hormoon stimuleert het baarmoederslijmvlies zich klaar te maken voor de innesteling van de bevruchte eicel. Het baarmoederhalsslijm vormt een slijmprop en de baarmoedermond zelf zakt terug, sluit zich en wordt hard. Het progesteron veroorzaakt een duidelijk waarneembare temperatuurstijging na de eisprong. Het geel lichaam blijft ondertussen oestrogenen produceren, minder dan tijdens de piek vóór de eisprong, maar meer dan tijdens de eerste fase van de cyclus. Indien de eicel niet bevrucht wordt, raakt het geel lichaam snel uitgeput. Rond de 13de dag na de eisprong duikt de afscheiding van het progesteron naar beneden en in mindere mate ook die van oestrogeen. Het baarmoederslijmvlies wordt niet meer gestimuleerd, sterft af en wordt afgestoten. Dit is de menstruatie. Het begin van de bloeding geeft het begin van een nieuwe cyclus aan.


Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*De sympto-thermale methode* 

Er worden twee veranderingen tijdens de cyclus geobserveerd: de lichaamstemperatuur en het cervixslijm of de consistentie van de baarmoederhals. Je krijgt geen extra zekerheid door naast de temperatuur zowel het cervixslijm als de baarmoedermond waar te nemen. Maar de betrouwbaarheid daalt sterk als je alleen naar het cervixslijm en/of de baarmoederhals kijkt om het begin en einde van de vruchtbare periode te bepalen.
De evolutie moet dagelijks gevolgd worden. De waarnemingen worden vervolgens op een cycluskaart of menstruatielogboek genoteerd. 
Je begint op de eerste dag van de menstruatie met het invullen van de cycluskaart. Noteer alle bloedingen in de loop van je cyclus. De nieuwe cyclus begint op de dag waarop de bloeding goed doorzet.
De datum van deze dag wordt in de datumrij onder cyclusdag 1 genoteerd en de datumrij wordt verder ingevuld.
Onder deze rij wordt de bloeding genoteerd. Haar sterkte wordt met streepjes van verschillende lengte aangeduid. Spotting wordt door enkele puntjes aangegeven. Alle bloedingen in de loop van een cyclus worden genoteerd.
Sommige vrouwen hebben al vóór het begin van de eigenlijke menstruatie al wat bloedverlies (spotting). Deze dagen horen nog bij de vorige cyclus. 
Daarnaast noteer je op de kaart dagelijks de evolutie van de (ochtend)temperatuur, slijmvlies en/of baarmoeder, en alle andere menstruatiesymptomen. 
Aan de hand van deze kaarten kan een vrouw haar cyclus juist leren interpreteren en de vruchtbare en onvruchtbare perioden exact leren bepalen. 
Temperatuurwaarden en cervixslijmpatroon moeten volgens bepaalde regels worden geïnterpreteerd, opdat NFP betrouwbaar zou zijn. Daarvoor bestaan duidelijk omschreven regels die gemakkelijk te leren zijn. De methode vraagt een zekere inloopperiode. Tijdens het eerste jaar wordt er bijgevolg een grotere veiligheidsmarge gehanteerd. 


*De lichaamstemperatuur* 
De menstruele cyclus kent 2 temperatuurniveau's. Vóór de eisprong, tijdens de eerste fase van de cyclus, is de temperatuur lager dan tijdens de tweede fase na de eisprong. Voor de eisprong, in de eerste fase van je cyclus, is het temperatuurniveau iets lager. Rond de eisprong stijgt ze met minstens 0,2°C. In deze tweede fase van je cyclus maakt het gele lichaam het hormoon progesteron aan en dat hormoon zorgt voor deze temperatuurstijging. De eisprong zal in het algemeen ergens tussen de twee dagen voor de temperatuurstijging tot een dag erna plaatsvinden.
Deze waarneming maakt het mogelijk, het begin van de onvruchtbare fase na de eisprong zeker vast te stellen. Een temperatuurstijging (die wijst op de onvruchtbare fase na de eisprong) heeft plaatsgevonden, wanneer je drie opeenvolgende temperaturen vindt die alle hoger zijn dan de zes direct eraan voorafgaande temperaturen. De derde verhoogde temperatuur moet tenminste 2/10 ºC hoger zijn dan de hoogste van de zes voorafgaande lage temperaturen. 

*Meetwijze
• Meting onmiddellijk na het wakker worden, maar vóór het opstaan
• In de leerfase liefst dagelijks meten (na tenminste één uur slaap)
• Een normale kwikthermometer volstaat
• Steeds dezelfde thermometer
• Steeds dezelfde meetwijze: in de mond, in de anus of in de schede; nooit onder de arm!
• Temperatuur onmiddellijk op de cycluskaart noteren 

Omdat de temperatuur in de loop van de dag licht schommelt, wordt bij deze methode de ochtendtemperatuur gemeten, onmiddellijk na het wakker worden en voor het opstaan.
De temperatuur kan rectaal (in de anus), vaginaal (in de schede) of oraal (in de mond) gemeten worden. De meting onder de oksel is te onnauwkeurig en daarom ongeschikt. Belangrijk is dat je binnen een cyclus steeds op dezelfde manier meet. De rectale meting geeft hogere waarden aan dan de vaginale en orale.
Over het algemeen geeft meten via de anus heel nauwkeurige waarden en deze methode is het minst storingsgevoelig. Als je een kwikthermometer gebruikt, duurt de meting via de anus drie minuten, via mond of vagina vijf minuten. Bij het gebruik van een digitale thermometer moet hij goed geijkt zijn en de temperatuur tot op twee cijfers achter de komma aangeven. Om de voor de basale temperatuur gewenste nauwkeurigheid te bereiken, wordt aanbevolen om een meetduur van drie minuten aan te houden. 
De zogenaamde vrouwenthermometer of ovulatiethermometer is niet geschikt, omdat deze alleen afwijkingen van een bepaalde temperatuurwaarde aangeeft.

*Hoe wordt de temperatuur gelezen en genoteerd?
De temperatuurwaarden worden met een stip in de curve genoteerd. De lijntjes op de cycluskaart komen overeen met de graden van de thermometer. Wanneer de kwikzuil op een streepje staat, wordt de stip op het lijntje (in het midden) genoteerd. Staat de kwikzuil tussen twee streepjes, dan wordt de stip in het midden van het vakje genoteerd.
De temperatuurstippen worden dag na dag met mekaar verbonden. Boven de tempartuur wordt in de rij "meettijd" het uur van de meting genoteerd. Mogelijke storingen en bijzonderheden worden in de bovenste rij opgeschreven. In de leerfase (eerste cycli) zou men dagelijks moeten meten om het individuele temperatuurniveau van lage en hoge fase en de persoonlijke reacties op mogelijke storingen te leren kennen. 

Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Het (cervix) slijm.* 
Vanaf enkele dagen vóór de eisprong verandert de kwaliteit van het slijm in de baarmoederhals (cervix). 
• Eerst is het dik taai, deels kleverig romig of klonterig, niet rekbaar en vaak wit of gelig van kleur. 
• Hoe dichter de eisprong nadert, hoe overvloediger en hoe vloeibaarder het cervixslijm wordt. Tegelijk wordt het slijm ook helder, bijna net als eiwit. rekbaar en voelt het glad of glibberig aan. Het lijkt dan op rauw eiwit. Soms kan het slijm zo vloeibaar worden, dat het wegloopt als water en niet meer zichtbaar is. Dan heeft het de kwaliteit die het de zaadcellen mogelijk maakt om door haar door te dringen naar de eicel en ook enkele dagen in de baarmoeder te overleven. 
• Na de eisprong wordt het cervixslijm weer dik, sluit als een prop de baarmoeder af en wordt het voor de zaadcellen weer ondoordringbaar.
Soms voelen vrouwen deze veranderingen ook, nl. doordat de schede-ingang vochtiger is dan op andere dagen. 
Je kan het cervixslijm ook echt voelen. Wanneer je met je vinger of met toiletpapier over de ingang van je schede wrijft, merkt je waarschijnlijk dat je vinger of het papier er de ene dag beter over glijdt dan de andere. De schede-ingang voelt dan slijmerig, glibberig of geolied aan. Op sommige dagen is het cervixslijm ook zichtbaar. Als je met je vinger of met toiletpapier over de schede-ingang hebt geveegd, kijk je of er slijm aan is blijven plakken en hoe het eruit ziet.
Het uitzicht van het slijm wordt naar de rekbaarheid beoordeeld. De dagelijkse waarnemingen worden 's avonds op de cycluskaart genoteerd, en wel steeds alleen de beste slijmkwaliteit die in de loop van de dag werd waargenomen.
Op de cycluskaart is telkens een vakje voorzien voor ervaren/voelen en een voor het uiterlijk. Zelfs wanneer slechts één keer op de dag heel weinig slijm werd waargenomen, wordt dit genoteerd.
De slijmpiekdag is de laatste dag van het slijm met de beste kwaliteit in deze cyclus.
Je kunt dus altijd pas achteraf bepalen welke dag de piekdag was. De eisprong vindt meestal plaats in de periode van 2 dagen voor en 2 dagen na de piekdag. 


*Consistentie van de baarmoederhals*. 
Net als het slijm en de temperatuur veranderen de baarmoederhals en baarmoedermond tijdens de cyclus. Je kunt deze veranderingen door zelfonderzoek vaststellen. Je kunt dit als alternatief voor de cervixslijmwaarneming doen. Dit is vooral zinvol wanneer je maar weinig of geen cervixslijm waarneemt, wanneer de slijmwaarneming bijvoorbeeld door witte vloed gestoord is of wanneer je het slijm om andere redenen niet kunt interpreteren. 
Meteen na de menstruatie is de baarmoedermond gesloten en hard en reikt hij tot diep in de schede, zodat hij met de vinger relatief gemakkelijk te bereiken is. Wanneer de eisprong nadert, wordt de baarmoedermond zacht, opent zich enigszins en komt wat hoger te liggen, zodat hij soms nog maar net te voelen is. Na de eisprong sluit hij weer, wordt hard en zakt
Begin meteen na het einde van de menstruatie met het onderzoek, want alleen dan kan je in de loop van de cyclus de verandering van de baarmoederhals leren kennen en interpreteren. Je doet het onderzoek eenmaal per dag in dezelfde houding en met dezelfde vinger. Het gaat gemakkelijker wanneer je je licht buigt. Je kan staan met een voet op een stoel of de rand van het bad of hurken, zitten of liggen en daarbij de benen licht optrekken . Na het plassen breng je een of twee schone vingers (wijs- en middelvinger) in de schede in en je gaat naar achteren en omhoog. Dan probeer je met een cirkelende beweging de baarmoederhals, die kogel- of wigvormig in de schede uitstulpt, te voelen en met de vinger te onderzoeken. In tegenstelling tot de wat ruwere wand van de schede voelt de baarmoedermond glad aan.
Vervolgens stel je vast in hoeverre de baarmoedermond (de ingang van de baarmoederhals) open staat. Als je kinderen hebt gebaard, is de opening mogelijk wat spleetvormig en nooit helemaal gesloten. Als je geen kinderen hebt gebaard, is ze rond en klein. Als je de vinger daarna weer voelend naar de rand van de baarmoederhals beweegt, kan je beoordelen of deze 'hard' of 'zacht' is. De baarmoederhals kan hard – als het topje van de neus – of zacht – als de lippen of de oorlel – aanvoelen.
Om het onderzoek af te ronden kan je als controle het cervixslijm onmiddellijk bij de baarmoederhals afnemen. Je neemt daarvoor de baarmoederhals tussen de twee onderzoekende vingers en drukt deze licht samen. Je neemt vervolgens de gesloten vingers uit de schede genomen en beoordeelt het zo verkregen slijm. Naast de uitwendige slijmwaarneming aan de schede-ingang is deze observatie van het cervixslijm direct aan de baarmoedermond een tweede mogelijkheid voor de cervixslijmwaarneming. Deze is vooral geschikt voor die vrouwen, voor wie de uitwendige slijmwaarneming lastig is. De ervaring leert, dat het het beste is voor een van de mogelijkheden te kiezen en deze steeds te volgen.
Niet elke vrouw kan steeds alle veranderingen van de baarmoederhals waarnemen. Sommige vrouwen nemen alleen de openingsgraad of de stevigheid waar. Dit is meestal voldoende. Wanneer je een verandering waarneemt die je niet kan verklaren, moet je je door een gynaecoloog laten nakijken.

De waarnemingen van het zelfonderzoek noteer je op de cycluskaart onderaan in de rubriek 'baarmoederhals' (gesloten, gedeeltelijk open, helemaal open - hoog of laag - hard of zacht).
Bij het vaststellen van begin en einde van de vruchtbare periode kan het baarmoederhalsonderzoek de uitwendige slijmwaarneming vervangen. Dit leidt bij sommige vrouwen echter tot een verlenging van de vruchtbare periode. 

Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Interpretatie van de gegevens* 

De onvruchtbare periode na de eisprong begint op de laatste van de volgende vastgestelde signalen: 
• de avond van de derde dag na de slijmpiekdag, 
• of op de avond van de derde dag met gesloten, harde baarmoederhals, waarbij je natuurlijk je temperatuur als controle hebt,
• óf op de avond van de derde dag met verhoogde temperatuur. Een temperatuurstijging (die wijst op de onvruchtbare fase na de eisprong) heeft plaatsgevonden, wanneer je drie opeenvolgende temperaturen vindt die alle hoger zijn dan de zes direct eraan voorafgaande temperaturen. De derde verhoogde temperatuur moet tenminste 2/10 ºC hoger zijn dan de hoogste van de zes voorafgaande lage temperaturen. 

• De onvruchtbare periode in het begin van de cyclus is moeilijker af te bakenen dan de onvruchtbare periode na de eisprong. Je mag er alleen van uitgaan dat je aan het begin van de cyclus een onvruchtbare fase hebt, wanneer er in de voorafgaande cyclus een hoge temperatuurfase bestond, dat wil zeggen dat je tenminste drie hogere metingen hebt gehad.
Zodra in de eerste helft van de cyclus een verandering in de baarmoederhals of cervixslijm optreedt, begint de vruchtbare periode. Een hoge, zachte en wijd open baarmoedermond is een teken van de zeer vruchtbare periode. Omdat sommige vrouwen dit slijm pas enkele dagen vóór de eisprong opmerken, is het niet zeker genoeg om alleen op het slijmsymptoom te vertrouwen en daarmee het begin van de vruchtbare periode te bepalen.
Zolang de baarmoederhals na de menstruatie onveranderd is en je geen slijm aantreft, kan je aannemen dat je onvruchtbaar bent, wanneer de 5-dagen-regel of de min-8-regel nog geen vruchtbaarheid aangeven.

*Min-8-regel*
De eisprong vindt meestal ergens tussen twee dagen vóór de temperatuurstijging en de dag van de temperatuurstijging zelf plaats. Op een enkele uitzondering na kunnen zaadcellen van vier dagen voor de eisprong af nog vruchtbaar zijn. Daarom moet je de zes dagen vóór de temperatuurstijging als mogelijke vruchtbare periode beschouwen. Als je voor de zekerheid nog een dag toevoegt, dan moet je dus de laatste zeven dagen vóór de temperatuurstijging in principe als vruchtbaar beschouwen. De achtste dag vóór de eerste hogere meting is daarom de laatste onvruchtbare dag bij het begin van de cyclus.
Het tijdstip van je eisprong kan van cyclus tot cyclus een aantal dagen verschillen. Om deze verschillen op te vangen mag je de min-8-regel pas toepassen, wanneer de eerste hogere metingen van tenminste twaalf cycli bekend zijn (dus pas na ongeveer een jaar!). Cycli waarbij de eerste hogere meting vanwege storingen of vergeten temperaturen niet zeker vast te stellen is, mag je daarbij niet meegerekenen
De laatste onvruchtbare dag bij het begin van de cyclus is de dag met de vroegste eerste hogere temperatuur uit minstens twaalf temperatuurcycli, min acht dagen.
Heb je echter reeds eerder slijm gezien of gevoeld, dan begint de vruchtbare periode onmiddellijk. Volgens het principe van de dubbele controle geldt hier steeds: 'wat het eerste komt'.
In elke nieuwe cyclus bepaal je de verwachte onvruchtbare fase bij het begin van de cyclus als volgt:
-Op de eerste cyclusdag noteer je de vroegste eerste hogere meting uit de voorafgaande cycli in de rechterkolom. Dan trek je daar acht dagen van af. Zo krijgt je de onvruchtbare dagen bij het begin van de cyclus. Je geeft deze met een dikke streep aan. 
-De volgende dag is het verwachte begin van de vruchtbare fase. Als je al eerder cervixslijm waarneemt, dan begint de vruchtbare periode volgens het principe van de dubbele controle 'wat het eerste komt' onmiddellijk.
Wanneer de temperatuurinterpretatie in de lopende cyclus is afgesloten, noteer je de eerste hogere meting van deze cyclus ook in de rechterkolom. Elke cyclus moet je er op letten, of de eerste hogere meting vroeger valt dan in de voorgaande cycli. 

*5-dagen-regel*
Als je begint met Natuurlijke Gezinsplanning, geldt: tijdens de eerste twaalf cycli kan je alleen aannemen dat je de eerste vijf cyclusdagen onvruchtbaar bent, wanneer
1. je tot nog toe geen eerste hogere temperatuur op de twaalfde dag of eerder opmat, en
2. je in de huidige cyclus voor het einde van de vijfde cyclusdag geen slijm waarneemt.
Je kunt pas aannemen dat je aan het begin van de cyclus langer onvruchtbaar bent, wanneer je twaalf cycli hebt bijgehouden en er volgens de min-8-regel meer dan vijf onvruchtbare dagen bestaan aan het begin van de cyclus. 

Zie vervolg
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg artikel

*Andere signalen* 

*Borsten*
De borsten kunnen in de loop van de cyclus veranderen. Ze worden voller, zwaarder, groter en/of gevoeliger. Meestal voel je ook een licht trekken, steken of kriebelen, maar er kan ook een buitengewoon pijnlijk gespannen gevoel optreden. Een enkele keer treedt het borstsymptoom al rond de eisprong op, maar meestal ontwikkelt het zich pas in de tweede helft van de cyclus (progesteronfase), waarbij het tot de menstruatie toeneemt en met het begin van de menstruatie snel weer afneemt. Het borstsymptoom treedt niet vaak en regelmatig genoeg op om het voor het bepalen van de onvruchtbare fase na de eisprong te kunnen gebruiken. Het is wel aanvullende informatie over de gebeurtenissen in de cyclus en bevestigt voor sommige vrouwen de interpretatie van slijm en temperatuur. Het borstsymptoom noteer je op de cycluskaart met een 'B' boven de temperatuurcurve.

*Ovulatiepijn*
Sommigen merken een niet precies te lokaliseren pijn in de onderbuik, pijn die een of meerdere dagen duurt. Bij anderen komt die pijn plotseling op en duurt enkele seconden of minuten, soms ook uren; de pijn kan dan precies in de linker of rechterkant van de onderbuik gelokaliseerd worden. Van regelmatige afwisseling tussen de rechter en de linker zijde is meestal geen sprake. De ovulatiepijn kan ook in de rug of in de benen uitstralen. De oorzaken voor de ovulatiepijn zijn tot vandaag niet precies bekend. Er wordt gedacht dat deze pijn door de inkapselingsspanning van de eierstok, waarin het eiblaasje rijpt wordt veroorzaakt. Maar er kunnen ook andere oorzaken voor zijn, zoals een pijnlijke prikkel van het buikvlies.
De ovulatiepijn loopt samen met de eisprong, maar kan nooit – zoals wel vaak gedaan wordt – gelijkgesteld worden met de eisprong. Ze kan namelijk al enkele dagen voor, maar ook nog na de eisprong optreden. Het is een bijkomend verschijnsel van de vruchtbare periode en kan de overige waarnemingen (cervixslijmpatroon, temperatuurverloop) bevestigen.

*Tussentijdse bloeding*
Sommige vrouwen nemen in de vruchtbare periode wel eens een tussentijdse bloeding waar, die sterk kan variëren in sterkte. Meestal is het slechts een lichte, rood- of bruinachtige verkleuring van het cervixslijm. Incidenteel is het een bloeding die enkele dagen duurt en die – zonder de controle van de temperatuurverhoging – gemakkelijk met een menstruatiebloeding verward kan worden. De tussentijdse bloeding treedt in nauwe samenhang met de eisprong op en wordt vooral door natuurlijke hormonenschommelingen in deze periode verklaard. 

*Overige symptomen*
In de loop van de cyclus nemen sommige vrouwen nog verschillende andere veranderingen waar, die bij de verschillende cyclusfasen kunnen horen: huidaandoeningen (acne, jeuk, verkleuren van een gouden (trouw)ring enzovoort), vet worden van het haar, opgezwollen gevoel, gewichtsschommelingen, vocht vasthouden, spanningsgevoel ter hoogte van de schaamlippen, versterkte plasdrang, gasvorming, verstopping of diarree, stemmingswisselingen, neerslachtigheid of dadendrang, gewijzigd lichamelijk prestatievermogen, een grotere of kleinere behoefte aan seksueel contact... 


*Hoe betrouwbaar?* 
NFP is bijna even betrouwbaar als de pil, even veilig als het spiraal en de minipil en iets veiliger als het condoom en diafragma (alhoewel er nauwelijks een verschil is wanneer deze laatsten zorgvuldig toegepast worden). Voorwaarde is wel dat de vrouw geleerd heeft om zichzelf waar te nemen, de signalen exact te interpreteren en de regels beheerst. 
Bij de natuurlijke geboorteregelingsmethoden ontstaan de ongeplande zwangerschappen vooral wanneer paren zich niet aan de regels houden en bewust gemeenschap hebben tijdens een vruchtbare periode. Vaak gebeurt dat aan het begin van de vruchtbare periode. De kans op zwangerschap is dan nog klein, maar ze stijgt wel snel naarmate de eisprong dichterbij komt. 


*Voordelen van natuurlijke geboorteregeling* 
• Deze methode kent geen bijwerkingen.
• Ze kan élk ogenblik gestopt worden.
• Het is een uitstekend alternatief voor vrouwen die problemen ondervinden met andere contraceptieve methoden.
• Koppels die aan natuurlijke geboorteregeling doen, weten door de betere kennis van de cyclus nauwkeuriger op welke de dagen de kans op een zwangerschap het grootst is. Zij kunnen vaak zonder dure bloedanalyses worden geholpen.
• Vrouwen leren hun lichaam beter kennen en kunnen specifieke gezondheidsproblemen daardoor vroeger herkennen.


Dit dossier is gebaseerd op onderstaande bron waar u ook meer gedetailleerde informatie vindt: 
NPF-Vlaanderen, vruchtbaarheid.org

(bron:gezondheid.be)

----------

